# Multiple vitamins whilst PUPO/pregnant advice please...



## HNP (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi I am taking 5mg Folic Acid daily on advice of my IVF specialist, so stopped taking Pregnacare which I think has 4mg Folic Acid along with all the other vitamins etc.
I am worried that I might not be getting all the right levels of vitamins etc as I am just taking Folic Acid on it's own. I recently bought just general multivitamins but read on the pack NOT to take if pregnant or trying to conceive due to the Vit A content I think. 
What else can I take in addition to the Folic Acid? Can I take Pregnacare on top of this or is this too much Folic acid (9mg)? 
Many thanks for any advice x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The folic acid content of Pregnacare is 400 micrograms of Folic acid (0.4mg) this is the usual strength of supplement recommened for women ttc or during first trimester. In some situations women are advised to use high dose 5mg by their doctor. NHS advice is that additional vitamins are not necessary in pregnancy so long as you eat a varied and healthy diet, however if you do wish to take supplements you need to ensure you are not taking excessive amounts of vitamin A. Although pregnacare contains folic acid you wouldn't be taking an excessive dose if you took this in combination with the prescribed folic acid. Folic acid is only necessary during the first trimester.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## HNP (Jan 5, 2011)

Maz this really does help thank you. I do have a very good diet normally but just wanted to make sure I had enough iron as I'm not a big meat eater at all. I will most likely take the Pregnacare which I all ready have, in addition to the Folic acid.
Thanks again for your reply x


----------

